# Bandit Chipper 90xp



## Canyonbc

Any one here ever use the Bandit 90xp...wondering how it is as a chipper, and what you paid..????


----------



## Mitchell

*just bought 1*

I just bought one on the east coast for 6g [2g to ship to the west]. 900 hours but only the Wisconsin 37hp engine. Hopefully it is as advertised. I was told by a dealer in the PNW that 12g was they wanted for a used BB90 with a 70hp engine with 1500 hrs. I have only heard good things about this model and brush bandits in general, [some do not care for wisonsin engines mind you]. I hope the folks hear can fill me in on the BB 90 idiosyncrasies as this is my first chipper.


----------



## Canyonbc

Thanks for the info..

i have some experince with the bandit 65xl....their 6 inch chipper....i think its a pretty boss little chipper, for being 6 inches...it has a 35 hp wisconsin...seemed to be a very good engine to me...

so i think you got a good chipper going...

i too have only heard good things about the bandit...and my experince they are good


----------



## lxt

canyon, I have a 96 90xp with the 4cyl gm motor, bought it for $2800.00 but have done a lot of work to it, nice machine!!!! someone will tell you to go bigger etc... but a 9" limb is pretty large any bigger & its firewood!!

certain modifications were made to mine just for personal preference!! I actually will be selling mine after this season. it`ll be gone over this winter & ready for work in the spring ($4500.00) will take her! 

reason for sale, Lookin to get out of the tree biz too many yahoos & cutthroats hard to stay legit & give your men a decent wage under the circumstances!!! thought about part time but its time to move on, going on 21yrs long enuff.

90xp decent machine!!

LXT...........


----------



## fastbub

I might be interested in that machine lxt. I am in NJ and am looking to upgrade a bit from my BC625A. Let me know when I could see it.


----------



## Mitchell

*price is great*

I would have bought it but as you can see from my last post I just bought one in PA. Did you mount a winch to it? I assume you had the wisconsin motor. Any pointers on what you did to personalize/ fix your machine would be fantastic
Cheers Scott


----------



## Husky288XP

Hey lxt,

I would be extremely interested in your over the winter sale. It can't much closer than being in PA.


----------



## lxt

A couple things I did was beef up the fenders(stock are junk) some extra bracing was also installed in certain areas as to reduce weld fatigue, Bandit`s radiators are a common problem vibration leading to leaks. Mfg recommends their rubber mount kit, I did it myself!!! replaced the international radiator with a ford rad $200 vs int $800 applied regular rubber mnts from local hardware store.

the rad kit from bandit was $1200 included taller rad which meant the cover needed shimmed & rubber mnts for rad. when all was said & done I accomplished the same thing for around $350.00 also where the rad filter is I fabbed a bolt on grill for easy removal so I can clean the rad when clogged.

NO Winch cuz the hyd. lines to the proportional valve(forward/reverse bar) would not permit it. Mine has the hand crank with chain on sprocket chute rotation. has a yoke pin & assembly for locking out the feed rollers, the unit has the ability to have the hyd. feed roller lift unit & as well the winch could mount here also.

the Gov. system was done away with as was the brain box!!! due to the fact no longer being made & the replacement unit is around $1500 I went simple with a twist/pull type throttle, set it at 2000rpm & go,drawback is one must alway be at the rev/forward bar but I think its safer.

the motor is a gm 3.0 marine motor replaced(brandnew) sept 05, belts are new, drum bearings new, carb is brand new & have the spare...very important with zenith carb machine these carbs are $8-$1200.00. I put larger tires on so no more specialty sizes!!!

I was in the process of having the sheet metal surrounding the engine completely redone & thicker gauge however the next owner can do that.

I stated above about the winch, I was going to place a winch(with fabrication ) to the top of infeed housing that way one could still get the feed roller lift assembly & not have to worry about not having either one(you could have both). hope this helped!!!

LXT.......................


----------



## Mitchell

*thanks for taking*

the time to write it out. the information is excellent. I will replace the rad mounts right away. Some o fthe information will make more sense when I have my machine in front of me.
thanks again
scott


----------



## tree pro

I have a 97 model 90XP with a 4 cyl GM motor. The throttle is electronic and is a PITA we had to replace the carb last summer it was made by Zenith and cost 800. It is good for trim jobs, but too small for big removals. Keep the radiatior cleaned out daily. It will overheat every time if you dont. We started using a water hose with a spray nozzle to clean it out and if works well.

We had a lot of down time with the overheating, but now it works well.


----------



## frashdog

I have a '96 90xp. It has factory winch (could not imagine a chippper with out a winch), wide fold up feed table, protected lights, large fuel tank and a 65hp wisconsin. Factory refurbished in 2003. What ever that means besides a service, paint over everything and decals. I paid $7800 two years ago. 

This chipper rocks. The size and weight is perfect for my F350 diesel. I can get in some wicked spots in 4-low. I've rented the model 65's enough to know for the price this is twice the chipper. Motor is simple, dependable, air cooled, easy to find parts for.

I have seen them go on ebay with the 35 hp between $7-$10.

I could not imagine this chipper with less than 65hp. I wish I had the 80hp diesel version. With the 9"x17" opening with and dual feed rollers you can shove some wood into this machine, so much more than the 65 model, and they sell the 65 model with 35hp. The 65hp does all I need it to. I've worked land clearing where everthing under 6" gets chipped and had a skid steer feeding the chute full of poplars. Feed a 9" hickory log in and you need manually limit in feed to high rpms to prevent bog down to stall, I have no auto feed, I'd like to put a flow control valve on the feed rollers so if I was feeding in small stuff speed up, big stuff slow it down


Due to the fact there is no clutch/pto in the drivelive, the starter motor has to turn the whole system, fly/cutting wheel and hydraulics before getting the motor started. I had the starter motor replaced with one for an inline 6 diesel, she turns over fast. Been replacing all the hydraulic hoses, replaced the safety bar hydraulic valve. Put a modded model 250 chute on. 
I'm going to sand blast and repaint, probably repower with another 65hp wisconsin (fully rebuilt $3300) unless I can find the diesel engine that will fit.


----------



## Mitchell

*great info*

thanks frash; good stuff.

I figured I would keep my eye out for a new motor myself, if I can get one for a deal great, if not I'm sure I'll make do. I like the idea of using a bigger starter. Did you upgrade the battery as well? I wont have mine for a week or so then I will have a better idea of whats up with it. Has anyone mounted an electric 12v winch instead of a hydraulic one. Costco has some 3G lbs for 70 bucks; seems like a cheap fix? I will try to add some pictures of my chipper feel free to comment.
Scott


----------



## lxt

wow! the wisconsin powered units are different lookin, sharp lil unit though!! I got this machine as most of my work is in tight access areas, also pulling the next size up chipper can be rough on a 1ton/pickup loaded with chips,tools,etc...

if any one needs(treepro) the zenith carb let me know I got mine brandnew(in the box) for $150.00 yes $150.00. It seems this carb was MFG for forklifts and other mill equip. in the late 60`s-early 70`s I went to an auto/electric parts provider gentleman there couldnt beleive that carb was used on 90`s machinery he said they quit makin them in the late 70`s early 80`s!! he has a bunch of em still in the box with manuals for set up,etc...

he said he cant sell them cause nobody uses them anymore!!! I told him to hang onto them(for personal reasons) he probably has 15-20 of em!!! so if anybody needs one I give ya his info!! nice ole timer!!!

nice machine mitchell.

LXT................


----------



## Mitchell

*whoops rad mounts*



Mitchell said:


> the information is excellent. I will replace the rad mounts right away. Some of the information will make more sense when I have my machine in front of me.
> thanks again
> scott




Looking at the pictures of the BB 90xp I have bought makes me suspect changing the rad mounts will be very easy as there looks to be exactly none. 
I imagine you guys would recommend synthetic oil for any air cooled engine. My fathers on an amsoil tirade right now so thats what will end up in mine or I will never hear the end of it.


----------



## tree pro

lxt said:


> if any one needs(treepro) the zenith carb let me know I got mine brandnew(in the box) for $150.00 yes $150.00.
> LXT................



LXT,

I would be interested in talking to this guy. Specifically I am in need of the electronic box that controls the governor on my machine. Power great lakes says the company that made the electronic box is out of business and they are trying to find a company to outsource the rebuilding of them. Until then my 90XP is out of commission.

Any help would be appreciated

Paul


----------



## frashdog

tree pro said:


> LXT,
> 
> I would be interested in talking to this guy. Specifically I am in need of the electronic box that controls the governor on my machine. Power great lakes says the company that made the electronic box is out of business and they are trying to find a company to outsource the rebuilding of them. Until then my 90XP is out of commission.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Paul


what motor do you have? My 1996 90xp with 65hp wisconsin has a mechanical governor.


----------



## Mitchell

*by pass*



tree pro said:


> LXT,
> 
> I would be interested in talking to this guy. Specifically I am in need of the electronic box that controls the governor on my machine. Power great lakes says the company that made the electronic box is out of business and they are trying to find a company to outsource the rebuilding of them. Until then my 90XP is out of commission.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Paul


 
can you not just by-pass the electronic control. 

I finally have my 90 xp. Im going to put it to the test this morning....


----------



## lxt

tree pro, I did away with that gov. unit your right they no longer make it & I couldnt get it through the guy with the carbs either, heres the thing if your unit is like mine?

the black electronic box operates whats called a linear actuator not called a govnor, the company that makes that linear actuator & right now I dont have their name, I called them!!! thats not even supposed to be used for the purpose bandit has used it for!!! the unit in my chipper hasnt been made since 89.

I disconnected the gov & the black box their worthless, I also disconnected the murphy switch & ran all my gauges direct with inline fuses, the throttle control is worked by a twist lock throttle, ya know the red button push/pull or twist to set(dont know what name is used) I did this because the alternative was a fuel injected head with new brain box $2600.00?? I just set the rpms at 15-2000 & keep an eye on it. 

heres a hint for motor parts & attachments got to a boat sevice center as that 4cyl gm is a marine engine, a local marina helped me tons!! when I get a chance Ill get the name and number of the gent with the carbs and PM it to ya.

LXT................


----------



## tree pro

lXT

thanks for the advice! I thought about the twist lock throttle control last time I had to deal with this crap. My unit is a 97 and has the toggle switch throttle controls and they have always been a problem. I have so much money invested in this POS that I have become obssessed with making it run long enough to at least re-coup my investment, sell it and by another Morbark 13.

I am going to take your advice and do away with the linear activator to apply the KISS theory


----------



## jemclimber

I just bought an older 90 and am wondering if anyone knows where I can get a manual for it or if I really need one. I call BB today and they only have manuals for the new 90's and I don't know if it's applicable to this machine. This one is pretty old, 87 I think, it has no drop down feed table. I think I may make one for it and probably swap the engine as it only has a 30hp wisconsin. I was doing some PM (changing oils, plugs, checking knives, anvil) and I noticed it only has one cutting edge per revolution. Every chipper I've had or worked on always had 2. Are all the 90's like this or just the older ones. The only thing I can think of was it was made like this so a smaller engine could run it. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Canyonbc

jemclimber said:


> I just bought an older 90 and am wondering if anyone knows where I can get a manual for it or if I really need one. I call BB today and they only have manuals for the new 90's and I don't know if it's applicable to this machine. This one is pretty old, 87 I think, it has no drop down feed table. I think I may make one for it and probably swap the engine as it only has a 30hp wisconsin. I was doing some PM (changing oils, plugs, checking knives, anvil) and I noticed it only has one cutting edge per revolution. Every chipper I've had or worked on always had 2. Are all the 90's like this or just the older ones. The only thing I can think of was it was made like this so a smaller engine could run it. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.



Mind if i asked what you paid for it?

Any pictures???

Thanks
Canyon


----------



## ArborquipSP

jemclimber said:


> I just bought an older 90 and am wondering if anyone knows where I can get a manual for it or if I really need one. I call BB today and they only have manuals for the new 90's and I don't know if it's applicable to this machine. This one is pretty old, 87 I think, it has no drop down feed table. I think I may make one for it and probably swap the engine as it only has a 30hp wisconsin. I was doing some PM (changing oils, plugs, checking knives, anvil) and I noticed it only has one cutting edge per revolution. Every chipper I've had or worked on always had 2. Are all the 90's like this or just the older ones. The only thing I can think of was it was made like this so a smaller engine could run it. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.




New bandit 90XP have two sets of knives (total of four). Are you sure it is a mod 90 they did have some other model numbers back then. Can you read your silver tag on the belly pan or is it missing it should have a WO# on it that is used by bandit as a ser# on old machines. If you cant read the tag the WO# should be stamped on the tongue or the throat by the knife side bearing. I work for a bandit dealer in California I will ask my parts guy if he has a old parts manual or know if they are available. We are closed untill 12-26 so I wont find out untill then.

Scott


----------



## jemclimber

I can't find any #'s. Was just assuming it's a 90 because it's 9 inches by 17 inches. It's been painted many times. It has a 30hp wisconsin which I am going to upgrade to a 70-80hp diesel. The feed rolls are unlike any other I have ever seen. On the 8 inches to the left they are angled, they look kind of like this all the way across <<<<======= (both feed rolls pictured, top feed rolls angled down bottom one angled up). I assume it is supposed to help stop branches from kicking around. Any help would be appreciated. I'd be happy to buy a manual if you can find one ArborquipSP. Thanks!


----------



## Canyonbc

jemclimber said:


> I can't find any #'s. Was just assuming it's a 90 because it's 9 inches by 17 inches. It's been painted many times. It has a 30hp wisconsin which I am going to upgrade to a 70-80hp diesel. The feed rolls are unlike any other I have ever seen. On the 8 inches to the left they are angled, they look kind of like this all the way across <<<<======= (both feed rolls pictured, top feed rolls angled down bottom one angled up). I assume it is supposed to help stop branches from kicking around. Any help would be appreciated. I'd be happy to buy a manual if you can find one ArborquipSP. Thanks!



Can you put up a pic..i want to see what this looks like..i think i am getting a good picture in my head....but a real photo would def. help. 

Thanks, 

Best of luck

Canyon


----------



## jemclimber

Here is a couple pics of the feed roller and the anvil (bed knife). It looks like this anvil has been modified. It is bent at a 90 and also has a piece of angle welded to it. I'd like to order a new anvil but I'm not sure what will fit it. I think I will have to weld on a extra piece of metal to close that gap unless the standard anvil is pretty long or it comes bent like this one is. The guy who had this did a lot of ....engineering.... at least that's the polite way to say it.


----------



## ArborquipSP

jemclimber said:


> I can't find any #'s. Was just assuming it's a 90 because it's 9 inches by 17 inches. It's been painted many times. It has a 30hp wisconsin which I am going to upgrade to a 70-80hp diesel. The feed rolls are unlike any other I have ever seen. On the 8 inches to the left they are angled, they look kind of like this all the way across <<<<======= (both feed rolls pictured, top feed rolls angled down bottom one angled up). I assume it is supposed to help stop branches from kicking around. Any help would be appreciated. I'd be happy to buy a manual if you can find one ArborquipSP. Thanks!




I checked with my parts guy and he does not or has not seen a manual for the older models anywhere. Sorry they are only printing new style like you found out previously . He also said most of the old models had the feed wheels like your drawing.

Scott


----------



## mattfr12

*Lxt*

What else you selling


----------



## lxt

Jemclimber, wow!! thats a different unit there!! are you sure thats a 90, whats weird is the 90 models have so many variations its sick, is it an xp?

that anvil & adjustment system is way different from mine, If I could post pic`s I would to show the differences, hope you get things resolved!!


Mattfr12, hopefully this is ok to do!!! My genie is currently for sale for info PM me as I dont want to give out the site where it is posted I dont know if that is against forum rules?

Chipper is for sale, hell everythings for sale!! actually Im still working all the equip. very rare for me at this time of year!!! this was a very good year, Im just tired of the BS with the biz, employees, cheap cuthroat competition, & Im not getting any younger...LOL

LXT...........


----------



## lxt

jemclimber said:


> I can't find any #'s. Was just assuming it's a 90 because it's 9 inches by 17 inches. It's been painted many times. It has a 30hp wisconsin which I am going to upgrade to a 70-80hp diesel. The feed rolls are unlike any other I have ever seen. On the 8 inches to the left they are angled, they look kind of like this all the way across <<<<======= (both feed rolls pictured, top feed rolls angled down bottom one angled up). I assume it is supposed to help stop branches from kicking around. Any help would be appreciated. I'd be happy to buy a manual if you can find one ArborquipSP. Thanks!



I wouldnt suggest the engine upgrade you`re planning, bandit makes the frames to withstand levels of vibration, weight, torque, etc... pertaining to what drive line will be installed, a diesel motor whew!!!! check on spec`s before doing this, dont wanna hear about a machine flying apart!!
did you call Bandits Michigan HQ`s they will be able to help with the manual & may even email it to ya!!

Be careful!!!!

LXT...........


----------



## jemclimber

I called Bandit, they said they had a manual for a new machine and this one looks quite different than newer ones. I'm just assuming it's a 90 by the size of the feed opening. I've seen 90's with small engines up to 86hp perkins on them so I just assumed upgrading would not be a problem. I did find a local guy who has a 65hp wisconssin that need to be rebuilt so I may go with that. I know it will have a little more tongue weight, but I can lift it easily now. It's probably only around 150lbs to lift. The 30hp gets the job done but can be a little slow on the bigger stuff.


----------



## Aaction

I have a '99 Bandit 90XP with 86HP perkins, since new, and it's been a great trouble free machine.
had a lot of problems with the 18" 280 XP though.


----------



## Canyonbc

Aaction said:


> I have a '99 Bandit 90XP with 86HP perkins, since new, and it's been a great trouble free machine.
> had a lot of problems with the 18" 280 XP though.



How do you like the perkins on the there...well mainly 86 horses...is that enough to much. 

Of course sharp blades are the most important. 

But they offer such a wide range on that chipper...been wondering

Thanks
Canyon


----------



## STLfirewood

I have a 120hp perkins on my chipper. It's a 12inch chipper. I love the little perkins. I just change the oil and filters and it's good to go. I have had the chipper for 6 years and never had a problem.

Scott


----------



## Canyonbc

STLfirewood said:


> I have a 120hp perkins on my chipper. It's a 12inch chipper. I love the little perkins. I just change the oil and filters and it's good to go. I have had the chipper for 6 years and never had a problem.
> 
> Scott



Not trying to change the thread. 

but Scott 

(i think you have told me) What 12 inch chipper do you own???

Thanks
Mike


----------



## STLfirewood

It's a Gravely Pro Chip 495.


----------



## Canyonbc

Unfamiliar with that particular chipper...

Hey its paid for good engine on it..and it works well then its ideal. 

Mike


----------



## STLfirewood

Bought it off ebay 6 years ago for $5500. It had 300 hours. New the chipper was 27k. The guy stopped the auction early for guaranteed cash. It would still sell for that much if not more. I drove from St. Louis to Phoenix and back to get it. Left on Friday night and got back on Sunday night. My dad and brother went so we split the driving up. It has been the best buy I have ever made.

Scott


----------



## Canyonbc

STLfirewood said:


> Bought it off ebay 6 years ago for $5500. It had 300 hours. New the chipper was 27k. The guy stopped the auction early for guaranteed cash. It would still sell for that much if not more. I drove from St. Louis to Phoenix and back to get it. Left on Friday night and got back on Sunday night. My dad and brother went so we split the driving up. It has been the best buy I have ever made.
> 
> Scott



Thats an awesome buy. 

Any idea to why he wanted to sell it???

Seems like he could get a lot more then 5500...with only 300 hrs. But hey sounds like you got one heck of a deal on it. 

Mike


----------



## STLfirewood

It was a pawn shop. Must have really hosed the guy on it.

Scott


----------



## Canyonbc

STLfirewood said:


> It was a pawn shop. Must have really hosed the guy on it.
> 
> Scott



I'd second that.


----------



## STLfirewood

Here was a Bandit 90xp that was on e-bay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250201949545&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Scott


----------



## tree md

Just got back from AR a couple of hours ago with that chipper. Left Tulsa at 10 this morning and was back home by 9 tonight. The guy ended the auction early for me. Had to pay 11K for it. Heck of a buy. This chipper appears to be everything they said it was. Not even a scratch on the infeed chute, just a couple of smudges. It has 3 hours on it


----------



## Canyonbc

tree md said:


> Just got back from AR a couple of hours ago with that chipper. Left Tulsa at 10 this morning and was back home by 9 tonight. The guy ended the auction early for me. Had to pay 11K for it. Heck of a buy. This chipper appears to be everything they said it was. Not even a scratch on the infeed chute, just a couple of smudges. It has 3 hours on it



Any pictures??

What machine did you get?

Canyon. 

Congratulation on the buy.


----------



## STLfirewood

He's refering to the link I posted from e-bay. It's a bandit 90xp

Scott


----------



## Canyonbc

STLfirewood said:


> He's refering to the link I posted from e-bay. It's a bandit 90xp
> 
> Scott



Scott, 

Thanks for the clairification..sounds like a awesome buy. I am saving my pennies for a chipper..but not there yet. 

Does anyone have pics of the chipper?


----------



## STLfirewood

There are some on ebay if you click that link.

Scott


----------



## Aaction

Canyonbc said:


> How do you like the perkins on the there...well mainly 86 horses...is that enough to much.
> 
> Of course sharp blades are the most important.
> 
> But they offer such a wide range on that chipper...been wondering
> 
> Thanks
> Canyon


The perkins motor is bullet proof.
I have had several in various chippers, and a 6 cyl in a truck. They are basic and trouble free.


----------



## tree md

I'll try to get some video of my Bandit 90 when I get a chance Canyon. I'm covered up now with all the storm damage. I've only taken one day off in a month. We fired it up this morning and chipped up some storm debris laying around the shop. Chipper works great but we blew a hydraulic line. We took it to the Vermeer dealer here and they replaced the line and looked it over for us. The mechanic and manager both said we got a steal. Told us they would usually give us some crap about buying a bandit but couldn't give us too hard of a time when they found out what we gave for it. Went a did a job with it after we had the hose replaced. This chipper EATS!!!


----------



## Canyonbc

tree md said:


> I'll try to get some video of my Bandit 90 when I get a chance Canyon. I'm covered up now with all the storm damage. I've only taken one day off in a month. We fired it up this morning and chipped up some storm debris laying around the shop. Chipper works great but we blew a hydraulic line. We took it to the Vermeer dealer here and they replaced the line and looked it over for us. The mechanic and manager both said we got a steal. Told us they would usually give us some crap about buying a bandit but couldn't give us too hard of a time when they found out what we gave for it. Went a did a job with it after we had the hose replaced. This chipper EATS!!!



That is awesome TreeMD....great to here its being such a great a chipper...you got a awesome.awesome price. 

Thanks for the video. I am excited to see it.

You said you have the 50hp i dont remeber correct???

Canyon


----------



## Mitchell

*bb 90*

I bought mine off ebay as well. Last year I paid 6g for a 99 with 800 hours. Only the 37 hp motor. The machine eats wood like crazy however. I am very happy. Brush bandit was very helpful in tracking down the origional owner [modern equipment rentals in New Jersey]. Modern equipment gave me all the service history; they put 8 g into it. I got lucky as well, but I did spend hours making sure the seller was a good guy. I shipped mine to Washington state for 2g, realistically less then what it would cost for me to pick it up. 

I then crossed into BC canada myself with it. Word to the wise for Canadians, don't bring a chipper in as a trailer, take the wheles off and import it as machinery.


----------



## Canyonbc

Mitchell said:


> I bought mine off ebay as well. Last year I paid 6g for a 99 with 800 hours. Only the 37 hp motor. The machine eats wood like crazy however. I am very happy. Brush bandit was very helpful in tracking down the origional owner [modern equipment rentals in New Jersey]. Modern equipment gave me all the service history; they put 8 g into it. I got lucky as well, but I did spend hours making sure the seller was a good guy. I shipped mine to Washington state for 2g, realistically less then what it would cost for me to pick it up.
> 
> I then crossed into BC canada myself with it. Word to the wise for Canadians, don't bring a chipper in as a trailer, take the wheles off and import it as machinery.



Awesome story. 

Have you decided on what engine your gonna put on her, or kept the 37hp???


----------



## Mitchell

*keep the motor running*



Canyonbc said:


> Awesome story.
> 
> Have you decided on what engine your gonna put on her, or kept the 37hp???




I wanted to change it out untill I replaced the knives and ran higher octane fuel. It really eats wood now so I am in no rush. The old rental owners rebuilt the head so it is pretty tight. 
I deal mostly with soft woods, work just myself and a couple guys with a small chip truck; generally faster chipping is not going to be the best investment untill I get a bigger truck. 

I highly recomend this machine. I was looking at a 97 BB90 86hp with 1400 hrs from westspur in bellingham washington for 12g. I was very concerned about the 37 horse wisconsin, but for 6g less... Don't shy away from the 37 horse, it is no worries, it damn near keeps up to a friends vermeer bc1000 with the usual brush debris. 
My complaints of no big concern are; the space between the feed rollers and the disk can get packed up with small branches expecially when the knives are dulling. I keep a few sticks to last to push it through. It is heavy compared to the 6" vermeer I was using. This makes moving it around by hand almost a no go; I put my back out trying it by myself. Last, the panic bar does not seem like it would disengage the rollers if you were grabbed when feeding from the side; I just keep a hand on the panic bar. Anyrate all is well, just wish I was using it more this time of the year!


----------



## Canyonbc

Mitchell said:


> I wanted to change it out untill I replaced the knives and ran higher octane fuel. It really eats wood now so I am in no rush. The old rental owners rebuilt the head so it is pretty tight.
> I deal mostly with soft woods, work just myself and a couple guys with a small chip truck; generally faster chipping is not going to be the best investment untill I get a bigger truck.
> 
> I highly recomend this machine. I was looking at a 97 BB90 86hp with 1400 hrs from westspur in bellingham washington for 12g. I was very concerned about the 37 horse wisconsin, but for 6g less... Don't shy away from the 37 horse, it is no worries, it damn near keeps up to a friends vermeer bc1000 with the usual brush debris.
> My complaints of no big concern are; the space between the feed rollers and the disk can get packed up with small branches expecially when the knives are dulling. I keep a few sticks to last to push it through. It is heavy compared to the 6" vermeer I was using. This makes moving it around by hand almost a no go; I put my back out trying it by myself. Last, the panic bar does not seem like it would disengage the rollers if you were grabbed when feeding from the side; I just keep a hand on the panic bar. Anyrate all is well, just wish I was using it more this time of the year!



I guess the knives...arent a big thing...i think basically the most important thing on a chipper...excluding you know a running machine...is sharp knives. I hate that the most when they are dull. 

I always keep a few long sticks to push the little stuff in at the end.


----------



## ronnyb

*90xp*

We also have a 90 XP (2001) with the 86 hp perkins. Really good machine, pulls nice behind a one ton dump. The local dealer has one that had an engine fire (control panel) and someone could probably scoop that up for next to nothing.


----------



## Canyonbc

ronnyb said:


> We also have a 90 XP (2001) with the 86 hp perkins. Really good machine, pulls nice behind a one ton dump. The local dealer has one that had an engine fire (control panel) and someone could probably scoop that up for next to nothing.



Info on the shop. 

Name?


----------



## ronnyb

*canyonbc 90xp*

Name of the shop is LF George, phone is 262/567-6666 or www.lfgeorge.com. We had our chipper in getting serviced in October and the chipper was parked on the side. The salesman said that it had been sitting there for over a year. The control panel burned up, the owner dropped it off, and there it sat. Probably waiting to see what the insurance company wanted them to do with it. Give them a call.


----------



## Canyonbc

ronnyb said:


> Name of the shop is LF George, phone is 262/567-6666 or www.lfgeorge.com. We had our chipper in getting serviced in October and the chipper was parked on the side. The salesman said that it had been sitting there for over a year. The control panel burned up, the owner dropped it off, and there it sat. Probably waiting to see what the insurance company wanted them to do with it. Give them a call.



Thanks def. going to. 

Canyon


----------



## treepres1

*mobark 290*

i have a mobark 290 runs good looks good has a ford gas for $4300 or a 1250 or a bb250 12in.with a john deer for $8500 hrs around 985 .cell 504 275-5231:greenchainsaw:


----------



## phased1

Mitchell said:


> I bought mine off ebay as well. Last year I paid 6g for a 99 with 800 hours. Only the 37 hp motor. The machine eats wood like crazy however. I am very happy. Brush bandit was very helpful in tracking down the origional owner [modern equipment rentals in New Jersey]. Modern equipment gave me all the service history; they put 8 g into it. I got lucky as well, but I did spend hours making sure the seller was a good guy. I shipped mine to Washington state for 2g, realistically less then what it would cost for me to pick it up.
> 
> I then crossed into BC canada myself with it. Word to the wise for Canadians, don't bring a chipper in as a trailer, take the wheles off and import it as machinery.



Mitchell,

I'm in Alberta and looking for a BB 90XP or similar.
I'd be interest in hearing about your experience importing it into Canada.
Buying one in the US and driving it up here seems like he way to go as there's not much available locally.
Any suggestions, ideas, or offers would be appreciated.

Thanks for the thread, very helpful info.
Phased!


----------



## Mitchell

*importing*



phased1 said:


> Mitchell,
> 
> I'm in Alberta and looking for a BB 90XP or similar.
> I'd be interest in hearing about your experience importing it into Canada.
> Buying one in the US and driving it up here seems like he way to go as there's not much available locally.
> Any suggestions, ideas, or offers would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for the thread, very helpful info.
> Phased!


I have been very happy with the brush bandit; having said that it just calved a head. The old owner had just changed a head so either I just did the other one or I'm redoing the same one. I suspect the latter as the torque setting seemed to loose when I pulled the head off.

Send me a private message and I'll give you my phone number and you can call me. Basically, prices are cheaper down south. The RIV [Register of imported vehicles] [Another Federal cash grab] treats trailers as vehicles. When I brought mine across it became apparent I should have dissembled the wheels and brought it in as farm equipment/ machinery on a flat bed. You just pay GST and do not have to go through all the hassle of RIV. 

The next trick if your not going to pick it up yourself is to find a shipping broker. They vary wildly in price. I was quoted 1800 to 3500 to ship from the east coast of the USA to a town on the bordour on the left coast. Less problems to bring it across the bordour yourself. Perhaps if it was coming in as machinery it would not be a hassle at the bordour? I can dig up the shipping company I used.


----------



## hughcte

lxt said:


> wow! the wisconsin powered units are different lookin, sharp lil unit though!! I got this machine as most of my work is in tight access areas, also pulling the next size up chipper can be rough on a 1ton/pickup loaded with chips,tools,etc...
> 
> if any one needs(treepro) the zenith carb let me know I got mine brandnew(in the box) for $150.00 yes $150.00. It seems this carb was MFG for forklifts and other mill equip. in the late 60`s-early 70`s I went to an auto/electric parts provider gentleman there couldnt beleive that carb was used on 90`s machinery he said they quit makin them in the late 70`s early 80`s!! he has a bunch of em still in the box with manuals for set up,etc...
> 
> he said he cant sell them cause nobody uses them anymore!!! I told him to hang onto them(for personal reasons) he probably has 15-20 of em!!! so if anybody needs one I give ya his info!! nice ole timer!!!
> 
> nice machine mitchell.
> 
> LXT................


----------



## hughcte

lxt said:


> wow! the wisconsin powered units are different lookin, sharp lil unit though!! I got this machine as most of my work is in tight access areas, also pulling the next size up chipper can be rough on a 1ton/pickup loaded with chips,tools,etc...
> 
> if any one needs(treepro) the zenith carb let me know I got mine brandnew(in the box) for $150.00 yes $150.00. It seems this carb was MFG for forklifts and other mill equip. in the late 60`s-early 70`s I went to an auto/electric parts provider gentleman there couldnt beleive that carb was used on 90`s machinery he said they quit makin them in the late 70`s early 80`s!! he has a bunch of em still in the box with manuals for set up,etc...
> 
> he said he cant sell them cause nobody uses them anymore!!! I told him to hang onto them(for personal reasons) he probably has 15-20 of em!!! so if anybody needs one I give ya his info!! nice ole timer!!!
> 
> nice machine mitchell.
> 
> LXT................


Hello, can you still get the zenith carburetor? I need one, 831-251-8342, 
My name is Hugh, thank you for the connection...


----------

